# Tail thumping



## HuncaMunca (Dec 29, 2010)

Last night the girls and I were on the couch watching tv, and Beverly was next to me looking over the edge, when suddenly her tail started thumping. I looked over at her and her heart was pounding and her eyes were bulging out. She quickly calmed down and everything was fine the rest of the night. 

I had the pellet stove on and I figure she saw some of the light that was reflecting of all the junk on the floor that freaked her out. But I'm wondering if rats thump their tails when scared? I've only ever seen this when two male mice are near eachother.


----------



## rissa1227 (Feb 23, 2011)

they use it when they are excited or angry or when they are playing.


----------



## HuncaMunca (Dec 29, 2010)

Really? I've never before seen rats do this. It was like her tail had a mind of it's own, I thought she saw a ghost or something lol.


----------



## Kiko (Sep 18, 2009)

I don't know about rats tail thumping ???

I know in cats it means they are aggitated.


----------



## toby (May 11, 2009)

thats interesting. ive never seen mine do this.


----------



## smesyna (Nov 22, 2010)

One of mine has done it, but only when she was angry at "intruders" lol. She will wag her tail in excitement though-she's my only enthusiastic tail gesturer of all my rats.


----------

